# Thermostat replacement



## Theda Pretsell (Jun 26, 2018)

On a 1964 GTO 389 tri power do you have to remove the water pump to change the thermostat?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. It's tight, but not an issue.


----------

